# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  guess the ehtnicity and ancestry

## Gitte

Of course, it's obvious - it's in my profile - but fi you woudl just see some random picture of me, against a background that doesn't say much like in this case, where would you think me and my ancestors come from?

thumbnail_IMG_20170723_115445.jpgthumbnail_IMG_20170723_122428.jpg

----------


## Johane Derite

I would say celtic, maybe scottish mixed with german

----------


## Fire Haired14

I get a German fibe. You remind me of the German students at my college.

----------


## I1a3_Young

Celtic and northern euro mix. I have seen the general type often in my part of the USA.

----------


## Promenade

You look similar to relatives of mine, oddly enough we group most closely with Belgians using PCA

----------


## Gitte

Okay, I can already conclude I look exactly where I come from. Even the 'Scottish mixed with German' is logical as Belgium is like right in between xD Compared to most of my family I'm quite 'light' though, at both sides. My sister coudl easily be seen as Spanish or Italian. (sadly, she sucks at taking pictures that aren't black/white or on which she has a gigantic smile that reforms her faceshape) I just have the lightest traits of both sides.

----------


## Jovialis

You remind me of a Cajun girl I knew in high school. Cajuns are descended from French-Canadians. Thus, I think you look French.

----------


## bicicleur

celtic of course, it's cliché

----------


## Gitte

> celtic of course, it's cliché


How do you mean?

----------


## bicicleur

> How do you mean?


your looks are North European
the cliché is that red hair is Celtic and blond hair Germanic

----------


## Gitte

> your looks are North European
> the cliché is that red hair is Celtic and blond hair Germanic



Yeah, I already thought something like that - I just didn't understand right away because there is a bit confusion about my haircolour. Some people think it's brown, others think it's ginger(ish), my mother is sure it's dark blonde.

----------


## IronSide

Celtic beautiful red hair.

----------


## bicicleur

hair shade changes in the light and even in the seasons
mine is brown in winter and rather blond in summer
unfortunately it starts to turn grey too

btw, I like yours

----------


## davef

north euro

----------


## Joey D

I would have said _een echte Brabanter_!

----------


## Ed the Red

Makes sense Belgium is named after the celtic Belgae tribe

----------


## halfalp

Actually you could look russian aswell than celtic or northwestern block. I like the blue / grey eyes, i feel like it is a north west european marker, more than a eastern, where i think amber or brown eyes dominate redhead populations.

----------


## Gitte

Russian - first time I hear that! Even though it can be said about everyone; it's such a huge and therefore diverse country.

Weird what you say, by the way. I have personally always associated veyr muddy, grey eyes (like mine) with eastern europe, and then brighter blue, green or hazel eyes with western euope and the british isles and very light eyes with northern europe (including northwest Russia and the baltic states)

----------


## Salento

- Liechtenstein -

----------


## Gitte

So...Lately I have taken lots of pictures (for something completely unrelated) and I've also been masterign the skill of selfies, which causes me to have a lot of pictures. An amount of pictures that can probably make this question a bit more interesting. Most people say I look scottish or irish (basically british isles without england and wales) with scandinavian and...'Something else'


So....Here we go (some pictures are very professionally quickly photoshopped for privacy; even though there isn't much left of that flashing my face all over a site. Whatever.)









Yes, I like wearing lipstick. And yes, that's my natural eyelash length. (I think that matters: there are places were naturally full and dark in comparison to hair- and skin colour eyelashes are rare) My eyes are sensitive and I wear contacts already so my eyes would flip when I'd also wear eye make-up!

----------


## IronSide

> So...Lately I have taken lots of pictures (for something completely unrelated) and I've also been masterign the skill of selfies, which causes me to have a lot of pictures. An amount of pictures that can probably make this question a bit more interesting. Most people say I look scottish or irish (basically british isles without england and wales) with scandinavian and...'Something else'
> So....Here we go (some pictures are very professionally quickly photoshopped for privacy; even though there isn't much left of that flashing my face all over a site. Whatever.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I like wearing lipstick. And yes, that's my natural eyelash length. (I think that matters: there are places were naturally full and dark in comparison to hair- and skin colour eyelashes are rare) My eyes are sensitive and I wear contacts already so my eyes would flip when I'd also wear eye make-up!


Its not difficult to guess if someone is North European, especially if he/she had typical North European traits, but I can't distinguish between you guys, I may be able to recognize northwestern from northeastern Euro, but thats about how meaningful it can get.

----------


## Yetos

Ok

I am conviced

*nose is Celtic* 

yet forehead brings me little East,
closer to Germany and East North Europe

----------


## Mark

Smart phones are equipped with extremely wide-angled lenses. You should use a regular camera and have the picture taken from at least 5 feet away from. Good rule of thumb is whether you can see your ears and how large they look compared to the rest of your face. Wide-angled lenses also make your nose look bigger.

----------


## Carlos

Especially in the last photo without makeup e.t.c. In general terms what reminds me most is German.

Attachment 9891

It has reminded me of the Spanish actress María Polvorosa; although in a Spanish there is always more intention and liveliness in the look; although it can also be because they are actresses and they have to give everything and be very alert and active.

----------


## Ben1234

I'd say German/Celtic/Russian

----------

